# VI TEDIO..........



## Old sfigatta (28 Maggio 2007)

E  sono sempre quì.........ma che tempo cupo c'è?????? 
Complice il tempo cupo ieri mi sono "fatta un tunnel" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....(un passaggio nel senso buio del termine!)

ieri pomeriggio siamo rimasti in casa a sonnecchiare sul divano.....lo guardavo e ho pensato.....pensato tanto.....*RAGAZZI NON CE LA FACCIO*......gli voglio troppo bene....non riesco a vivere "questo lutto" non posso pensarci neppure, figurarsi il rielabolarlo....perchè per me sarebbe come un lutto, se lo lasciassi sarebbe una grandissima perdita.....lo so che due anni sono ridicoli in confronto a chi magari si è lasciato dopo dieci o venti.........

mi rendo conto che tanto si è consumato, ma NON CE LA FACCio..........lo guardavo ieri, finchè dormiva, quante volte ho pensato che un bimbo con i suoi occhi sarebbe bellissimo.....con quelle ciglia lunghe.....un bimbo nostro, mio e suo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo guardavo e ripensavo a quando ogni minuto era buono per stare insieme, a quanto tempo abbiamo passato nudi nel letto a fare l'amore.....alle coccole.....alle promesse.....e mi sono riempita la testa di perchè.......

perchè mi ha tradita........perchè?? perchè quando finisce una storia d'amore io la prendo così male???????? potrei fare come fanno tanti altri che conosco, voltare pagina, chiudere la porta e aprire il portone........e invece no.......soffro, soffro tanto.......soffro ma non mollo...piuttosto soffro......non voglio buttare tutto.....non voglio rinnegare le promesse, dimenticare l'intimità.....perdere il suo respiro caldo vicino al mio collo quando dormo.....perdere le sue carezze, i suoi baci e il suo amore.......non sono felice.....ma non ce la faccio


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*in due...*

Sfigatta guarda che le cose si creano e si distruggono in due....in questo caso lui ci ha messo piu' impegno nel distruggere....se tu credi che col tempo riuscirai a ricostruire tutto fai pure.....la dolcezza di un uomo che dorme accanto alla sua donna e' ben nota...ma non e' perche' un coccodrillo dorme vicino a un cigno che e' meno pericoloso.....ha rivelato il suo istinto....la prima volta eri inconscente di tutto....non sapevi...adesso sai....se vuoi continuare a stargli vicino fai pure...ma poi non lamentarti tanto se ti strappa un ala con un morso...e se ne va di tanto in tanto nel suo stagno


----------



## fromthepast (28 Maggio 2007)

*TurnBackTime*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sfigatta guarda che le cose si creano e si distruggono in due....in questo caso lui ci ha messo piu' impegno nel distruggere....se tu credi che col tempo riuscirai a ricostruire tutto fai pure.....la dolcezza di un uomo che dorme accanto alla sua donna e' ben nota...ma non e' perche' un coccodrillo dorme vicino a un cigno che e' meno pericoloso.....ha rivelato il suo istinto....la prima volta eri inconscente di tutto....non sapevi...adesso sai....se vuoi continuare a stargli vicino fai pure...ma poi non lamentarti tanto se ti strappa un ala con un morso...e se ne va di tanto in tanto nel suo stagno


sei un poeta, lo dico per davvero! grazie tbt, per te vale la pena ritornare ogni tanto su questo forum. ciao.


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sfigatta guarda che le cose si creano e si distruggono in due....in questo caso lui ci ha messo piu' impegno nel distruggere....se tu credi che col tempo riuscirai a ricostruire tutto fai pure.....la dolcezza di un uomo che dorme accanto alla sua donna e' ben nota...ma non e' perche' un coccodrillo dorme vicino a un cigno che e' meno pericoloso.....ha rivelato il suo istinto....la prima volta eri inconscente di tutto....non sapevi...adesso sai....se vuoi continuare a stargli vicino fai pure...ma poi non lamentarti tanto se ti strappa un ala con un morso...e se ne va di tanto in tanto nel suo stagno


TIBITTI' ti voglio bene........minchia ma come sei nudo e crudo


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> E sono sempre quì.........ma che tempo cupo c'è??????
> Complice il tempo cupo ieri mi sono "fatta un tunnel"
> 
> 
> ...


Datti tempo per riscattarti. Datti il valore che meriti non accontentandoti di briciole di amore presunto. Devi volere la tua felicità. Nessuno verrà ad offrirtela se ti rintani nella cuccia leccandoti le ferite e dicendoti -non ce la faccio-. Ce la fai eccome, devi volerti bene!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Datti tempo per riscattarti. Datti il valore che meriti non accontentandoti di briciole di amore presunto. Devi volere la tua felicità. Nessuno verrà ad offrirtela se ti rintani nella cuccia leccandoti le ferite e dicendoti -non ce la faccio-. Ce la fai eccome, devi volerti bene!


COMPOS  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  GRAZIE......forse è anche una buona dose di autostima che mi manca!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> COMPOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A te serve solo una spinta ed un sostegno per prendere coscienza del fatto che hai già deciso di volerti bene e abbandonare quel relitto. So che ce la puoi fare. Non demordere.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*ahuuhahuahu*



sfigatta ha detto:


> TIBITTI' ti voglio bene........minchia ma come sei nudo e crudo
















   Sfigatta se fossi nudo non mi vorrebbe nessuna  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   l ultima  che mi ha visto nuda ha chiamato alberto angela dicendo che aveva la prova che lo yety esiste


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*direi...*



sfigatta ha detto:


> COMPOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stessa cosa di Rita....altro che dose...avete bisogno di un trapianto


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sfigatta se fossi nudo non mi vorrebbe nessuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non era piero ???? Angela??????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  bho.......non è importante.......Tibittì..... a me piacciono le bestiole......tu hai i peli !!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Stessa cosa di Rita....altro che dose...avete bisogno di un trapianto








  pecccccccchè pecchhhhhhèèèèèèèèèèèè pecccccccccccchè!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Maggio 2007)

Ehi voi due, non smaialate.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*smaialate?*

Compos io non smaialo!Sfigatta ma lo senti che ci dice?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Maggio 2007)

*si si si ....*



sfigatta ha detto:


> ma non era piero ???? Angela??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sfigatta non tantissimi.....pero' giusti...e ricci ricci....ricci tutti capricci  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma non sono una bestiola io 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  blutta


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*sfigatta*

Ti sei mai posta la domanda di cosa lui volesse costruire con te? Se ci avessi prestato attenzione ti saresti accorta che lui si adagiava sul nulla che tu le condivi di mille attenzioni e rosse proiezioni, quindi perchè stare a creare qualcosa quando tu eri una scenografa perfetta.  Adesso il romanzo non gli interessa più e tu sei rimasta con la tua sceneggiatura che non serve ad alcuna realizzazione esistenziale.
Capisco che sia difficile ma se usassi questo metro per guardarlo e la smettessi di pensare ai bei momenti che, data la situazione, forse erano vissuti come momenti qualunque per lui, forse riusciresti a soffrire di meno per lui ed a stare meglio per te.
Tanto perr restare nel bestiario...........lui era una zecca sentimentale, quindi della famiglia dei parassiti!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Il dolore fa fare scelte sbagliate....e la paura del dolore è ancora peggio.....


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> E sono sempre quì.........ma che tempo cupo c'è??????
> Complice il tempo cupo ieri mi sono "fatta un tunnel"
> 
> 
> ...


Sfigatta, tu sei me al femminile.
Una delle mie precedenti storie si identifica in preciso modo nella e con la tua.
Ho anch'io avuto paura di perdere la cosa più importante della mia vita. Anch'io ho avuto paura di fare il salto, ovvero di passare dalla vita di coppia alla vita da single.
Anch'io non ero felice ma nello stesso tempo non ce la facevo a staccarmi da lei.
Ma credimi (anche se so che non mi crederai per il solo fatto che ora tu sei coinvolta e i giudizi li dai "a caldo"): il passo l'ho fatto. L'ostacolo è da me stato saltato. Ci è voluta una incredibile forza di volontà.
Ora come mi sento? Male. Male perchè non ho più accanto una persona che, nonostante ciò che mi ha fatto per me è stata importante.
La "rimpiazzerò", come ho già fatto in precedenza. Ma non avevo e non ho più lei. E non l'avrò mai più.
Ma preferisco stare male piuttosto che subire il disagio di stare con persona che mi ha tradito, non solo fisicamente ma sopratutto psicologicamente perchè ha tradito la mia fiducia. Perchè quello era un male maggiore. E se proprio devo crepare, preferisco morire del miglior male.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> *Il dolore fa fare scelte sbagliate....e la paura del dolore è ancora* *peggio.....*


Concordo pienamente ari Ari...e mi ricollego a ciò che ho appena postato.
Mi sono permesso di riprendere ed evidenziare quanto da te scritto perchè è la sacrosanta verità.
Air


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente ari Ari...e mi ricollego a ciò che ho appena postato.
> Mi sono permesso di riprendere ed evidenziare quanto da te scritto perchè è la sacrosanta verità.
> Air


Sai Air...è che quello che perdi sembra tanto e troppo grande, e nessuno tiene conto della felicità che potrebbe avere dopo, accontentandosi del poco che ha.
Ricordo un amico che è omosessuale, viveva malissimo la sua situazione perchè volev abene alla sua famiglia, al suo paesino, alla sua vita alle sue cose e non aveva il coraggio di fare il grande passo di andare via con un uomo....perchè comunque sarebbe stata (ed è stata) una strada difficile, avrebbe sofferto molto la lontananza de genitori, il dolore provocato, la perdita di tutto quello che amava...che non era tutto, am era molto....
Ha avuto il coraggio di farlo con mille sofferenze....beh oggi proprio lui mi ha detto questa cosa "che non teneva conto della felicità che avrebbe avuto a vivere secondo la sua natura perchè vedeva solo le difficoltà".


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> E sono sempre quì.........ma che tempo cupo c'è??????
> Complice il tempo cupo ieri mi sono "fatta un tunnel"
> 
> 
> ...


...si chiama dipendenza... "_non sono felice... ma non ce la faccio_"... la tua dipendenza t'impedisce di recuperare la tua felicità... il tuo modo d'amare è molto infantile... se saprai disperdere maggiormente la tua dipendenza... vedrai aumentare iperbolicamente la tua felicità...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...si chiama dipendenza... "_non sono felice... ma non ce la faccio_"... la tua dipendenza t'impedisce di recuperare la tua felicità... il tuo modo d'amare è molto infantile... se saprai disperdere maggiormente la tua dipendenza... vedrai aumentare iperbolicamente la tua felicità...


 

verissimo.


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> verissimo.


Era ciò che cerco di spiegare a Deng..senza risultati


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Era ciò che cerco di spiegare a Deng..senza risultati


 

hai ragione iris...ma lo sai che fatica e quanto è doloroso capire certi meccanismi? 

Le difese che si attivano sono enormi...Chen lo puo' spiegare meglio di me.


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

Scusa la rima.. Chen perchè non fai ragionare Deng?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa la rima.. Chen perchè non fai ragionare Deng?


 
















carina...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa la rima.. Chen perchè non fai ragionare Deng?


...ciao amore... in pratica, pensi che tra cinesi ci si possa intendere meglio?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao amore... in pratica, pensi che tra cinesi ci si possa intendere meglio?


 
ciao amore???

è una licenza poetica?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciao amore???
> 
> è una licenza poetica?


...ciao, come stai?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao, come stai?


 
Ciao Chen

sto bene grazie. E tu?Hai qualche novità da raccontarci?


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao amore... in pratica, pensi che tra cinesi ci si possa intendere meglio?


questa me l'ero persa....


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao amore... in pratica, pensi che tra cinesi ci si possa intendere meglio?


Non ti sto prendendo in giro...Deng è un nuovo utente


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa....


 
che vuoi che ti dica...devi aver suscitato in lui cotanto sentimento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ciao Chen
> 
> sto bene grazie. E tu?Hai qualche novità da raccontarci?


...nulla di particolare... sono stato a Salisburgo... tre giorni... ci vado spesso, perché al museo della "residenza" ci sono delle opere d'arte sublimi... vado lì, e mi rilasso... m'immergo nella bellezza... poi faccio un giretto alla Fortezza... ho una casa a Salisburgo... vicina alla casa che fu di Von Karajan... sulle sponda del fiume Salzach...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...nulla di particolare... sono stato a Salisburgo... tre giorni... ci vado spesso, perché al museo della "residenza" ci sono delle opere d'arte sublimi... vado lì, e mi rilasso... m'immergo nella bellezza... poi faccio un giretto alla Fortezza... ho una casa a Salisburgo... vicina alla casa che fu di Von Karajan... sulle sponda del fiume Salzach...


 
Interessante

Quale arte prediligi?


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


 
no perchè?
è così da qualche tempo...basta assuefarsi...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

No e' l'angolo della cultura questo


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


Tra l'altro...così eh tanto per dire....Ma se andaste a raccontarvi le vostre cosine sul forum Libero?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


Solo grasso


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Interessante
> 
> Quale arte prediligi?


...mi piace la musica... ma questo è scontato... sono diplomato al conservatorio... mi piace la pittura... e per rimanere in tema (Salisburgo)... mi piace il barocco... adoro Rubens... Artemide, il giudizio di Paride, il Cristo sulla croce... il barocco è stato per troppo tempo considerato come una manifestazione decadente del Rinascimento... tuttavia, basta recarsi a Salisburgo, al museo barocco, per comprendere che le cose non stanno affatto così...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


...ciao, amica _Canis Lupus_...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...mi piace la musica... ma questo è scontato... sono diplomato al conservatorio... mi piace la pittura... e per rimanere in tema (Salisburgo)... mi piace il barocco... adoro Rubens... Artemide, il giudizio di Paride, il Cristo sulla croce... il barocco è stato per troppo tempo considerato come una manifestazione decadente del Rinascimento... tuttavia, basta recarsi a Salisburgo, al museo barocco, per comprendere che le cose non stanno affatto così...


Niente eh....


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Tra l'altro...così eh tanto per dire....Ma se andaste a raccontarvi le vostre cosine sul forum Libero?


...Ari, amica mia... se vuoi... mi occupo di te... e del tuo modo di scrivere...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Ari, amica mia... se vuoi... mi occupo di te... e del tuo modo di scrivere...


No grazie.
E se proprio lo vuoi fare, puoi per cortesia andare sul Forum Libero?
Una cortesia non si nega a nessuno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> No grazie.
> E se proprio lo vuoi fare, puoi per cortesia andare sul Forum Libero?
> Una cortesia non si nega a nessuno.


...dimmi, amica mia... vuoi essere tu a disegnare i limiti di questo forum? Vuoi essere tu a decidere dove devo scrivere e cosa posso scrivere? Magari, stabilire anche con chi devo colloquiare?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...mi piace la musica... ma questo è scontato... sono diplomato al conservatorio... mi piace la pittura... e per rimanere in tema (Salisburgo)... mi piace il barocco... adoro Rubens... Artemide, il giudizio di Paride, il Cristo sulla croce... il barocco è stato per troppo tempo considerato come una manifestazione decadente del Rinascimento... tuttavia, basta recarsi a Salisburgo, al museo barocco, per comprendere che le cose non stanno affatto così...


Io prefersco l'arte moderna ma in generale.. mi piace tutto ciò che mi emoziona..


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Ma si può esser piu coglioni di te chen,che a 34anni vieni su un forum a correggere gli scritti dei vari utenti,a correggere frasi con errori dettati da poca dimestichezza con il computer,o con la lingua italiana come nel mio caso?non ho mai letto un tuo pensiero,un tuo concetto,un confronto di idee,solo stupide correzioni,per il resto scrivi solo enormi cazzate,senza spunti ne contenuti!!!!!!Mi spiace averti insultato....per te provo una grande pietà...vivi la vita degli altri da spettatore...ti diversifichi solo per questo tuo correggere come se a noi interessasse qualcosa...sei un povero disgraziato,resta il fatto che mi scuso per le offese che ti ho arrecato...anche se continuo a pensar che tu abbia una mamma e una donna molto maialone!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)




----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ma si può esser piu coglioni di te chen,che a 34anni vieni su un forum a correggere gli scritti dei vari utenti,a correggere frasi con errori dettati da poca dimestichezza con il computer,o con la lingua italiana come nel mio caso?non ho mai letto un tuo pensiero,un tuo concetto,un confronto di idee,solo stupide correzioni,per il resto scrivi solo enormi cazzate,senza spunti ne contenuti!!!!!!Mi spiace averti insultato....per te provo una grande pietà...vivi la vita degli altri da spettatore...ti diversifichi solo per questo tuo correggere come se a noi interessasse qualcosa...sei un povero disgraziato,resta il fatto che mi scuso per le offese che ti ho arrecato...anche se continuo a pensar che tu abbia una mamma e una donna molto maialone!!!!


 
ecco... e questa frase finale proprio di fà onore....















complimenti per la finezza


----------



## Old mr.perfect (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...si chiama dipendenza... "_non sono felice... ma non ce la faccio_"... la tua dipendenza t'impedisce di recuperare la tua felicità... il tuo modo d'amare è molto infantile... se saprai disperdere maggiormente la tua dipendenza... vedrai aumentare iperbolicamente la tua felicità...


saggio ti leggo
e se di "forma di plagio" parlassimo
attendo tua cortese


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Io prefersco l'arte moderna ma in generale.. mi piace tutto ciò che mi emoziona..


...partire dalle emozioni è un buon partire... l'arte deve superare le barriere della ragione... e accedere alle aree più recondite della nostra sensibilità, senza subire censure di sorta... io ho visito più volte la galleria d'arte moderna di Roma... mi piacciono Boccioni... De Chirico, Balla... Fattori... non disdegno i neoclassici (quando reagiscono agli eccessi del Barocco)... il Canova... Amore e Psiche... che ho ammirato, estasiato, al Louvre... anche da questo possiamo imparare qualcosa... si tratta di una scultura stupefacente che "parla" e ci sussurra che anche le passioni più travolgenti, devono vestirsi di nobile semplicità e serena grandezza...


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Questa idea della _dispersione_ della dipendenza mi piace.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Veramente il Neoclassicismo a tutto mirava ma non alla semplicita'... le sculture risulatano fredde e poco spontanee nonstante la grazia... Rodin devi guardare se la passione vuoi trovare..


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Io adoro il barocco...è la vita imprigionata nella forma...
L'espressione della forza dell'esistenza che sfugge alle gabbie degli uomini.
L'arte barocca è un grido di vita e di dolore...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...partire dalle emozioni è un buon partire... l'arte deve superare le barriere della ragione... e accedere alle aree più recondite della nostra sensibilità, senza subire censure di sorta... io ho visito più volte la galleria d'arte moderna di Roma... mi piacciono Boccioni... De Chirico, Balla... Fattori... non disdegno i neoclassici (quando reagiscono agli eccessi del Barocco)... il Canova... Amore e Psiche... che ho ammirato, estasiato, al Louvre... anche da questo possiamo imparare qualcosa... si tratta di una scultura stupefacente che "parla" e ci sussurra che anche le passioni più travolgenti, devono vestirsi di nobile semplicità e serena grandezza...


 
Adoro De Chirico, ho appena visto la mostra a Padova, è uno dei miei preferiti.
Poi mi piace Van Gogh..e anche Magritte..e...il cubismo...Picasso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ma si può esser piu coglioni di te chen,che a 34anni vieni su un forum a correggere gli scritti dei vari utenti,a correggere frasi con errori dettati da poca dimestichezza con il computer,o con la lingua italiana come nel mio caso?non ho mai letto un tuo pensiero,un tuo concetto,un confronto di idee,solo stupide correzioni,per il resto scrivi solo enormi cazzate,senza spunti ne contenuti!!!!!!Mi spiace averti insultato....per te provo una grande pietà...vivi la vita degli altri da spettatore...ti diversifichi solo per questo tuo correggere come se a noi interessasse qualcosa...sei un povero disgraziato,resta il fatto che mi scuso per le offese che ti ho arrecato...anche se continuo a pensar che tu abbia una mamma e una donna molto maialone!!!!


...vedi, amico mio... basta leggere quello che hai scritto... per capire quanto io sia infinitamente superiore (moralmente) a te... anzi, quanto l'ultimo essere vivente, animale o vegetale o fungo... per quanto reietto sia... abbia una dignità infinitamente superiore alla tua... io non ti vedo, amico mio... quando insulti persone che non conosci nemmeno, io non ti vedo... ma ricorda... TU TI VEDI...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...partire dalle emozioni è un buon partire... l'arte deve superare le barriere della ragione... e accedere alle aree più recondite della nostra sensibilità, senza subire censure di sorta... io ho visito più volte la galleria d'arte moderna di Roma... mi piacciono Boccioni... De Chirico, Balla... Fattori... non disdegno i neoclassici (quando reagiscono agli eccessi del Barocco)... il Canova... Amore e Psiche... che ho ammirato, estasiato, al Louvre... anche da questo possiamo imparare qualcosa... si tratta di una scultura stupefacente che "parla" e ci sussurra che anche le passioni più travolgenti, devono vestirsi di nobile semplicità e serena grandezza...


L'arte non Deve esprimere, l'arte esprime...


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io adoro *il barocco*...è la vita imprigionata nella forma...
> L'espressione della forza dell'esistenza che sfugge alle gabbie degli uomini.
> L'arte barocca è un grido di vita e di dolore...


Io non lo sopporto. E' proprio un fatto fisico, non so nemmeno spiegarlo. Mi da la nausea.


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io adoro il barocco...è la vita imprigionata nella forma...
> L'espressione della forza dell'esistenza che sfugge alle gabbie degli uomini.
> L'arte barocca è un grido di vita e di dolore...


Anch'io adoro il Barocco. Rocco.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non lo sopporto. E' proprio un fatto fisico, non so nemmeno spiegarlo. Mi da la nausea.


Zitto... mi


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non lo sopporto. E' proprio un fatto fisico, non so nemmeno spiegarlo. Mi da la nausea.


Anche a me a volte provoca un fastidio..un senso di oppressione...ma è ciò che vuole provocare, ansia e tensione.


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitto... mi


Eh...lo sapevo che mi cazziavi! Ma non lo sopporto, lo sai


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Adoro De Chirico, ho appena visto la mostra a Padova, è uno dei miei preferiti.
> Poi mi piace Van Gogh..e anche Magritte..e...il cubismo...Picasso...


...cavolo!... ma allora, forse, ti ho vista!... a Palazzo Zabarella... il de Chirico surrealista... è stata la mostra più interessante che abbia mai visto sull'arte Metafisica...


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me a volte provoca un fastidio..un senso di oppressione*...ma è ciò che vuole provocare, ansia e tensione*.


Ah beh...allora con me raggiunge alla grande il suo scopo


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> L'arte non Deve esprimere, l'arte esprime...


...amore... dicesi tautologia... è solo un giochetto... di prospettiva...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...cavolo!... ma allora, forse, ti ho vista!... a Palazzo Zabarella... il de Chirico surrealista... è stata la mostra più interessante che abbia mai visto sull'arte Metafisica...


Si...molto interessante
Ci sono stata il 30 Aprile


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Io ho visito.....chen ma come cavolo scrivi?Tu hai visito?Ti assicuro che anche io vado spesso alla galleria d'arte di roma ma mi intrattengo piacevolmente nei bagni con la tua cara mammina.....e ho visito che è una pò vaccca!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Si...molto interessante
> Ci sono stata il 30 Aprile


...allora ti ho "_mancata_" per poco... secondo me, ti avrei notata di sicuro... una persona è ciò di cui si nutre... e non parlo di insalata... o di carne di pollo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...allora ti ho "_mancata_" per poco... secondo me, ti avrei notata di sicuro... una persona è ciò di cui si nutre... e non parlo di insalata... o di carne di pollo... hi, hi, hi...


Un'altra mostra che ho apprezzato molto è quella di più di un anno fa, a Brescia.
Van Gogh e Gauguin


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente il Neoclassicismo a tutto mirava ma non alla semplicita'... le sculture risulatano fredde e poco spontanee nonstante la grazia... Rodin devi guardare se la passione vuoi trovare..


...amica mia... devi inserire il Neoclassicismo nel giusto contestoi storico... di recupero delle forme dell'arte greca e romana... come reazione all'eccesso di sensualità del barocco e del rococò... il Neoclassicismo è geometrico... non freddo... è semplicemente solenne e moralizzante...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... devi inserire il Neoclassicismo nel giusto contestoi storico... di recupero delle forme dell'arte greca e romana... come reazione all'eccesso di sensualità del barocco e del rococò... il Neoclassicismo è geometrico... non freddo... è semplicemente solenne e moralizzante...


 
Amico... io l'ho inserito nel giusto contesto


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah beh...allora con me raggiunge alla grande il suo scopo


...amico multimodi... vedi, questa cosa mi dice di te... il Barocco è estremamente sensuale... ardito, esuberante, dinamico, incontrollabile... dimmi multimodi... quale tipo di donna ti fa più paura?...


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Contestoi storico?ancora chen?Capisco i tuoi problemi...ma ultimamente fai un pò troppi errori....sei nervoso?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Amico... io l'ho inserito nel giusto contesto


...allora non puoi dire che non mirasse, in contrasto con l'esuberanza Barocca, alla semplicità... al recupero delle geometrie... e non puoi nemmeno dire che fosse "_freddo_"... perché allora, dovresti definire freddi Stravinskij, Prokof'ev, Satie e Hindemith... o che lo sia David (dimmi che il "_Giuramento degli Orazi_" è freddo...)...  o che lo sia Ingres...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Contestoi storico?ancora chen?Capisco i tuoi problemi...ma ultimamente fai un pò troppi errori....sei nervoso?


...i miei sono semplici refusi... le tue, imbecillità... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Un'altra mostra che ho apprezzato molto è quella di più di un anno fa, a Brescia.
> Van Gogh e Gauguin


...sei la mia ombra?... vista pure quella...


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Sono pensierosa,....*

Mi trovo indecisa se leggere qualcosa di Russel o aspettare Godot? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Chissà cosa avrebbe scritto Zola se avesse potuto partecipare ad un forum  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. - Mi piace il Pollaiolo...... ma forse è onomatopeico con il mio avatar


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico multimodi... vedi, questa cosa mi dice di te... il Barocco è estremamente sensuale... ardito, esuberante, dinamico, incontrollabile... dimmi multimodi... quale tipo di donna ti fa più paura?...


Premessa, amo il romanico e il gotico.
Dunque...prima di tutto, la donna noiosa. La temo da morire. Lo so, sembra una banalità, ma è così.
Poi...quella molto più giovane di me. Ho sempre avuto donne all'incirca mie coetanee, o più grandi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi trovo indecisa se leggere qualcosa di Russel o aspettare Godot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...quindi, dal Neoclassicismo al... Neopositivismo?... non fare confusione amica mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Premessa, amo il romanico e il gotico.
> Dunque...prima di tutto, la donna noiosa. La temo da morire. Lo so, sembra una banalità, ma è così.
> Poi...quella molto più giovane di me. Ho sempre avuto donne all'incirca mie coetanee, o più grandi.


...cosa intendi quando usi il termine "noiosa"?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...allora non puoi dire che non mirasse, in contrasto con l'esuberanza Barocca, alla semplicità... al recupero delle geometrie... e non puoi nemmeno dire che fosse "_freddo_"... perché allora, dovresti definire freddi Stravinskij, Prokof'ev, Satie e Hindemith... o che lo sia David (dimmi che il "_Giuramento degli Orazi_" è freddo...)... o che lo sia Ingres...


 
Chen... vai a rileggere... vedi ho detto tanto da sembrare freddi... che fa differenza... la geometria c'e' sempre...ma l'uno si rifa' a forme curve, l'altro a forme piu' semplici come triangoli... il Neoclassicismo e' plastico per nulla naturale... come puoi ben vedere nel  Giuramento degli Orazi... lo slancio e' puramente plastico... se vuoi vedere passione vedi Rodin

E ora fine della momento della cultura che mi sento un po' cogliona


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...quindi, dal Neoclassicismo al... Neopositivismo?... non fare confusione amica mia...


Perchè mai, non posso avere dei gusti melangés?.... non ho compartimenti stagni nel reparto piacere per l'arte e la letteratura, specie se supportano l'ironia.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sei la mia ombra?... vista pure quella...


 
vediamo...proponi un altro argomento..


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...cosa intendi quando usi il termine "noiosa"?


Piatta, banale, stupida, ignorante, perbenista, oca...cattiva, senza esserlo davvero (una cattiva vera sicuramente mi intrigherebbe), convinta senza motivo d'esserlo...insomma, spero di averti dato un'idea


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi trovo indecisa se leggere qualcosa di Russel o aspettare Godot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il teatro dell'assurdo..decisamente


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi trovo indecisa se leggere qualcosa di Russel o aspettare Godot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja... grazie d'avere il buon senso di riportarmi nel mondo reale


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen... vai a rileggere... vedi ho detto tanto da sembrare freddi... che fa differenza... la geometria c'e' sempre...ma l'uno si rifa' a forme curve, l'altro a forme piu' semplici come triangoli... il Neoclassicismo e' plastico per nulla naturale... come puoi ben vedere nel Giuramento degli Orazi... lo slancio e' puramente plastico... se vuoi vedere passione vedi Rodin
> 
> E ora fine della momento della cultura che mi sento un po' cogliona


...non sono d'accordo... comunque, nemmeno su Rodin sono d'accordo... guarda allo stile e alla tecnica: l'aspetto "_moderno_" dell'opera di Rodin, è nella deliberata rudezza delle forme e nelle superfici scabrose... per il resto, usa il modello classico delle superfici levigate e sconfina nella precisione dei particolari... vedi le "_Mani"..._ sono stato al musée Rodin di Parigi... poi, se parliamo del "_Bacio_"... posso comprendere il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piatta, banale, stupida, ignorante, perbenista, oca...cattiva, senza esserlo davvero (una cattiva vera sicuramente mi intrigherebbe), convinta senza motivo d'esserlo...insomma, spero di averti dato un'idea


...vedi, multimodi... è la dimostrazione di come sia facile fraintendersi... non capirsi... e di come i significati siano assolutamente personali... per esempio, nel mio costrutto di "_noiosa_" c'è solamente qualcosa che attiene al "_già visto_"... nulla di riconducibile alla stupidità, all'ignoranza o al perbenismo... per me, "_noiosa_" è una persona che mi fa rivivere continuamente lo stesso film... giorno dopo giorno... un déjà vu infinito... anche una persona intelligente e colta può, alla fine, risultare noiosa... perché sempre... uguale... sempre con la stessa espressione... con o senza cappello...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja... grazie d'avere il buon senso di riportarmi nel mondo reale


...non esiste alcun mondo "_reale_"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> vediamo...proponi un altro argomento..


...astronomia?... hai visto l'occultazione luna - Saturno?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè mai, non posso avere dei gusti melangés?.... non ho compartimenti stagni nel reparto piacere per l'arte e la letteratura, specie se supportano l'ironia.
> Bruja


...anche la mia era ironia...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...astronomia?... hai visto l'occultazione luna - Saturno?


no non è di mio interessa quanto potrebbe invece esserlo l'antropologia...e la psicologia...


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Ma almeno sul fatto che tua madre è un pò tanto vacca sei d'accordo?Come stà quell'impotente del babbo?


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, multimodi... è la dimostrazione di come sia facile fraintendersi... non capirsi... e di come i significati siano assolutamente personali... per esempio, nel mio costrutto di "_noiosa_" c'è solamente qualcosa che attiene al "_già visto_"... nulla di riconducibile alla stupidità, all'ignoranza o al perbenismo... per me, "_noiosa_" è una persona che mi fa rivivere continuamente lo stesso film... giorno dopo giorno... un déjà vu infinito... anche una persona intelligente e colta può, alla fine, risultare noiosa... perché sempre... uguale... sempre con la stessa espressione... con o senza cappello...


Sostenevo tempo fa la stessa cosa. Le parole sono strumenti non precisi, che formano immagini diverse in cervelli diversi...prescindendo ovviamente dal loro significato nei vocabolari.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...non sono d'accordo... comunque, nemmeno su Rodin sono d'accordo... guarda allo stile e alla tecnica: l'aspetto "_moderno_" dell'opera di Rodin, è nella deliberata rudezza delle forme e nelle superfici scabrose... per il resto, usa il modello classico delle superfici levigate e sconfina nella precisione dei particolari... vedi le "_Mani"..._ sono stato al musée Rodin di Parigi... poi, se parliamo del "_Bacio_"... posso comprendere il tuo punto di vista...


Chen dai... lo sai che le basi rimangono quelle classiche per tutti scultori, pittori e compagnia cantante... La composizione, i bilanciamenti di pieni e vuoti sara' sempre di natura geometrico/classica... anche l'astrattismo ha basi classiche... anche l'espressionismo dei "Fauve" ha come basi quelle classiche... 
Mi sta bene  tu non sia d'accordo...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ma almeno sul fatto che tua madre è un pò tanto vacca sei d'accordo?Come stà quell'impotente del babbo?


 
ma stai parlando dei tuoi parenti più prossimi?siete forse fratelli?


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...non esiste alcun mondo "_reale_"...


Almeno nell'immanente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senti caro Chen...sto aspettando una tua analisi su ciò che ti ho scritto di me.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no non è di mio interessa quanto potrebbe invece esserlo l'antropologia...e la psicologia...


...io sono uno psicoterapeuta... se ti interessa qualcosa possiamo parlarne...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...io sono uno psicoterapeuta... se ti interessa qualcosa possiamo parlarne...


 
diciamo che conosco l'argomento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*sei unica*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... avete messo una polverina sulle tastiere del forum?


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...non esiste alcun mondo "_reale_"...


 
Andiamo, mai stato a Buckingham Palace.....??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chen una cosa latita in te, la leggerezza. E non tenerla in sprezzo, c'è chi con quella ha fatto salire gradini all'umanità!
Bruja


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Chen tu psicoterapeuta....come tua madre una santa....!!!!Ma quante cazzate ci tocca leggere...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Mah comunque stiamo dicendo banalità..tutte le opere d'arte sono apprezzabili (quando parliamo di arte vera), c'è semplicemente ciò che ci emoziona di più o di meno...
Ha ragione Bruja, anche io ho gusti trasversali...che vann al di là delle epoche o dello stile...
Come si fa a dire non mi piace il barocco? Non ne esiste solo uno...si adatta anche al contesto storico, geografico e paesaggistico...stiamo delirando.


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah comunque stiamo dicendo banalità..tutte le opere d'arte sono apprezzabili (quando parliamo di arte vera), c'è semplicemente ciò che ci emoziona di più o di meno...
> Ha ragione Bruja, anche io ho gusti trasversali...che vann al di là delle epoche o dello stile...
> *Come si fa a dire non mi piace il barocco?* Non ne esiste solo uno...si adatta anche al contesto storico, geografico e paesaggistico...stiamo delirando.


ahò...a me non piace nessun barocco! Ma pensa te...mo' non sono libero di dirlo che mi si accusa di delirare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi nausea  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo trovo falso, esagerato...addirittura kitsch. Anche nell'unicità dei suoi capolavori.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah comunque stiamo dicendo banalità..tutte le opere d'arte sono apprezzabili (quando parliamo di arte vera), c'è semplicemente ciò che ci emoziona di più o di meno...
> Ha ragione Bruja, anche io ho gusti trasversali...che vann al di là delle epoche o dello stile...
> Come si fa a dire non mi piace il barocco? Non ne esiste solo uno...si adatta anche al contesto storico, geografico e paesaggistico...stiamo delirando.


ma a me piacciono tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sopporto anche il liberty


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma a me piacciono tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che cacata il liberty


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che cacata il liberty


No quando mai


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahò...a me non piace nessun barocco! Ma pensa te...mo' non sono libero di dirlo che mi si accusa di delirare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene...va bene


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen dai... lo sai che le basi rimangono quelle classiche per tutti scultori, pittori e compagnia cantante... La composizione, i bilanciamenti di pieni e vuoti sara' sempre di natura geometrico/classica... anche l'astrattismo ha basi classiche... anche l'espressionismo dei "Fauve" ha come basi quelle classiche...
> Mi sta bene tu non sia d'accordo...


...amica mia... parlavo di Rodin... che disse, vado a memoria: "_Michelangelo mi liberò dall'accademismo_"... Michelangelo!... comunque, guarda che non sono in totale disaccordo con te... anzi, trovo le tue osservazioni molto stimolanti... ricordo le illustrazioni per la divina commedia e i rapporti con l'arte di Blake... come ricordo tutta la questione del bronzo al grande Balzac... definito "_un feto colossale_"... ripeto, non sono in totale disaccordo con te... semplicemente abbiamo un diverso giudizio sull'opera complessiva di Rodin... comunque, mi complimento con te... si sente che possiedi un'ottima competenza in materia... cosa rara in un'epoca di veline e calciatori...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Andiamo, mai stato a Buckingham Palace.....??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...amica mia... ti sbagli... so essere leggerissimo... anche se sono alto quasi due metri e attualmente peso circa 105 kg... a forza di bilanciere, squat e manubri...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> diciamo che conosco l'argomento...


...sei una collega?


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No quando mai
























   la testa con l'accetta è fenomenale


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... ti sbagli... so essere leggerissimo... anche se sono alto quasi due metri e attualmente peso circa 105 kg... a forza di bilanciere, squat e manubri...


Quasi una insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la testa con l'accetta è fenomenale


Sapevo avresti apprzzato l'opera


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico multimodi... vedi, questa cosa mi dice di te... il Barocco è estremamente sensuale... ardito, esuberante, dinamico, incontrollabile... dimmi multimodi... quale tipo di donna ti fa più paura?...


Allora...Chen, io la mia parte l'ho fatta, ho risposto. Dalla mia avversione al Barocco e dalle mie paure...cosa hai capito di me?
p.s.: oltre la curiosità smodata che mi possiede


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sapevo avresti apprzzato l'opera


Certo, non è barocca


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Alto due metri?105kg?Sei normolineo..la palestra non sai neanche cosa sia....e son proprio contento nell'affermre che presto io e te ci incontreremo,così avrò il piacere di farmi dire in faccia ciò che pensi...a presto!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, non è barocca


Noooo... mi sembra piu' espressionista... alla Munch... ha un non so che di psicopatico


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Alto due metri?105kg?Sei normolineo..la palestra non sai neanche cosa sia....e son proprio contento nell'affermre che presto io e te ci incontreremo,così avrò il piacere di farmi dire in faccia ciò che pensi...a presto!!!!


 
Chiamaci, quando viene quel giorno!


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Noooo... mi sembra piu' espressionista... *alla Munch*... ha un non so che di psicopatico


si è vero...prima urla, poi arriva l'accetta


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Alto due metri?105kg?Sei normolineo..la palestra non sai neanche cosa sia....e son proprio contento nell'affermre che presto io e te ci incontreremo,così avrò il piacere di farmi dire in faccia ciò che pensi...a presto!!!!


...amico mio, spera di non incontrarmi mai... non farti ingannare dalle apparenze... non tutti i topi da biblioteca hanno la scoliosi e gli occhialoni... la palestra è ed è stata, la mia seconda casa... spera di non incontrarmi mai...


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Noooo... mi sembra piu' espressionista... alla Munch... ha un non so che di psicopatico


Non simulare falsa modestia..... è espressionismo jenesco ripulito dalla parte ridens... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si è vero...prima urla, poi arriva l'accetta


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora...Chen, io la mia parte l'ho fatta, ho risposto. Dalla mia avversione al Barocco e dalle mie paure...cosa hai capito di me?
> p.s.: oltre la curiosità smodata che mi possiede


...amico mio... sarei molto presuntuoso se affermassi di conoscerti, tuttavia... mi sento di dire che tu, amico mio, hai bisogno di esercitare un grande controllo... temi molto le situazioni e le persone che non riesci a capire fin da subito... soffri di ansia... sei leggermente agorafobico... soffri di disturbi psicosomatici... razionalizzi eccessivamente... non ti lasci andare come, invece, vorresti...


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Ci incontreremo presto...invece...molto presto...!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Chiamaci, quando viene quel giorno!


...quel giorno... qualcuno dovrà chiamare l'ambulanza... hi, hi, hi... mi basterà guardarlo... anzi, sarà sufficiente che lui veda me... hi, hi, hi... di solito, incuto un certo... diciamo... timore...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ci incontreremo presto...invece...molto presto...!!!!!


...amico mio... non c'è alcun problema... abiti lontano da Verona?... anche stasera se vuoi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

Ti basta lo sguardo? Ne terrò conto


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Non sei di verona imbeccile.. fatti spiegare comu funziona un server....hi..hi...veedrai che fra un pò ti passa la voglia di far lo spiritoso....!!!!1


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico mio... sarei molto presuntuoso se affermassi di conoscerti, tuttavia... mi sento di dire che tu, amico mio, *hai bisogno di esercitare un grande controllo... temi molto le situazioni e le persone che non riesci a capire fin da subito...* soffri di ansia... sei leggermente agorafobico... soffri di disturbi psicosomatici... *razionalizzi eccessivamente*... *non ti lasci andare come, invece, vorresti*...


Dunque..nelle parti in grassetto ci hai praticamente beccato Chen. Grande controllo no, un certo controllo...si. La seconda...totalmente vera. Ansia...insomma, direi di no. Ho cercato il termine agorafobico (confesso l'ignoranza, non ero certo del significato)...no direi di no. 
Disturbi..no. La fine...si, centrato in pieno.
Come hai fatto a capirlo dal barocco e dall'età delle donne? Svelami il segreto


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti basta lo sguardo? Ne terrò conto


...amore mio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Non sei di verona *imbeccile*.. fatti spiegare *comu *funziona un server....hi..hi...veedrai che fra un *pò* ti passa la voglia di far lo spiritoso....!!!!1


...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

ridi...ridiii...poi vedremo....non hai capito che sbagio appostta?imbecilllee....!!!!Fatti spiegar come funziona un server.....


----------



## xxxxxxx (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amore mio...


ma la conosci?


----------



## kriss (29 Maggio 2007)

Credo sia opportuno che la finiate qui....rass e chen...!Due deficienti!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sei una collega?


no.


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Dunque..nelle parti in grassetto ci hai praticamente beccato Chen. Grande controllo no, un certo controllo...si. La seconda...totalmente vera. Ansia...insomma, direi di no. Ho cercato il termine agorafobico (confesso l'ignoranza, non ero certo del significato)...no direi di no.
> Disturbi..no. La fine...si, centrato in pieno.
> Come hai fatto a capirlo dal barocco e dall'età delle donne? Svelami il segreto


Non per impicciarmi ma credi che serva la sfera di cristallo?  Sono settimane che scrivi e lui analizza........ pensi davvero che si sia riferito a queste due ultime caratteristiche???
Mah.....
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per impicciarmi ma credi che serva la sfera di cristallo? Sono settimane che scrivi e lui analizza........ pensi davvero che si sia riferito a queste due ultime caratteristiche???
> Mah.....
> Bruja


Ahò Bruja siete tutti bravi qui, allora...io vi leggo, ma mica vi saprei beccare così. O sono scemo io, o quando scrivo sono più trasparente di voi.


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per impicciarmi ma credi che serva la sfera di cristallo? Sono settimane che scrivi e lui analizza........ pensi davvero che si sia riferito a queste due ultime caratteristiche???
> Mah.....
> Bruja


Infatti si potrebbe dire di molte persone....


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ahò Bruja siete tutti bravi qui, allora...io vi leggo, ma mica vi saprei beccare così. O sono scemo io, o quando scrivo sono più trasparente di voi.


Ma che sei razionale e controllato si capisce da ciò che scrivi e da come lo scrivi..e non ti offedere, non è un'offesa!


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per impicciarmi ma credi che serva la sfera di cristallo?  Sono settimane che scrivi e lui analizza........ pensi davvero che si sia riferito a queste due ultime caratteristiche???
> Mah.....
> Bruja


perchè bisogna essere invidiosi se chen è una persdona eccezionale? diciamo chiaramente che lui è particolare e per quesdto molti gli danno contro!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

E dai e scopriamola st'acqua calda


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

xxxxxxx ha detto:


> ma la conosci?



secondo me la conosce e molto bene almeno penso di si. questi due stanno insieme


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*No*

Non lo conosco...ma non lo capite che gioca?


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma che sei razionale e controllato si capisce da ciò che scrivi e da come lo scrivi..e non ti offedere, non è un'offesa!


Non mi offendo affatto Iris, anche perchè ho detto che lo sono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi meraviglio che traspaia così.


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo conosco...ma non lo capite che gioca?


palle! lo abbiamo capito che gli piaci e che anche dererumnatura se lo sta lavorando comunque lasciate stare perchè anchio ho provato a scrivergli in privato ma è stato gelido come un ghiaccio.


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi offendo affatto Iris, anche perchè ho detto che lo sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione tu moltimodi a meraviogliarti. adesso che chen ha detto queste cose tutti dicono che erano evidenti ma solo adesso che le ha dette lui guarda caso. si chiama pappagallo. siate serie!


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Maggio 2007)

allora?????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















AVETE FINITO O NO DI CAZZEGGIARE NEL MIO POST


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> palle! lo abbiamo capito che gli piaci e che anche dererumnatura se lo sta lavorando comunque lasciate stare perchè anchio ho provato a scrivergli in privato ma è stato gelido come un ghiaccio.


 



















come la plastilina...me lo lavoro..


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai Stregatta unisciti con noi nel vioggio verso la favolosa scoperta dell'acqua calda


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> come la plastilina...me lo lavoro..


dai che ti piace e non c'è niente di male. paice anche a me solo che sto qui è un pò originale e reagisce come gli gira comunque è interessante e non puoi dire che non hai un debole per lui perchè si vede bene da come gli parli. niente di male intendiamoci.


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai Stregatta unisciti con noi nel vioggio verso la favolosa scoperta dell'acqua calda








SI SI SI anch'io anch'io.........ma come si fa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si capisce dal colore rosso del rubinetto???????????
e quello blù?????? indica la fredda?????????


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

... di pessima qualità. Tagliata malissimo.







La polverina, dico.


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ahò Bruja siete tutti bravi qui, allora...io vi leggo, ma mica vi saprei beccare così. O sono scemo io, o quando scrivo sono più trasparente di voi.


moltimodi te l'ho detto che hai ragione al 100% sono tutte brave ma dopo! come tutte lo detestano ma poi quando arriva lo leccano dai piedi!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> dai che ti piace e non c'è niente di male. paice anche a me solo che sto qui è un pò originale e reagisce come gli gira comunque è interessante e non puoi dire che non hai un debole per lui perchè si vede bene da come gli parli. niente di male intendiamoci.


 

sei sua CUGINA??















dite che mi sono spiegata??


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... di pessima qualità. Tagliata malissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cambiate pusher


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Bah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai Stregatta unisciti con noi nel vioggio verso la favolosa scoperta dell'acqua calda


A me pare solo che ci si sia scordati dell'attenzione!!  
Quando una persona scrive a lungo offre comunque spunti di valutazione.... va da sè che se qualcuno chiede un parere ad una persona specifica, sarà quella a rispondere.  
Certe faccende funzionano come i vasi comunicanti, uno dice delle verità, altri da altre angolazioni dicono altre verità, e tutti azzeccano alcune cose; ovvio che chi è preparato in quel contesto saprà essere più preciso, da qui nessuna meraviglia appunto che lo sia!
Questo è buon senso........ senza nulla togliere al valore dell'analisi del "terapeuta".
Letty scusa se mi sono spaparanzata nel tuo post ma a certe illazioni strampalate qualche volta bisogna pure dare seguito...
Bruja


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sei sua CUGINA??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sta solo sui coglioni quella testa di cazzo di chen. lo voglio morto!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> hai ragione tu moltimodi a meraviogliarti. adesso che chen ha detto queste cose tutti dicono che erano evidenti ma solo adesso che le ha dette lui guarda caso. si chiama pappagallo. siate serie!


Allora una persona a cui non piace il Barocco ma apprezza i razionalisti... Questo e' sufficiente anche a mia figlia per stilare un'ipotesi da articoletto di Selezione sulla personalita' di Moltimodi... scusa ma... Chen e' preparato ma quella risposta la potevo dare pure io... in aggiunta alle patate


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Cambiate pusher


Io smetterei proprio.

_Un pò di cura e di comprensione, magari un pò di metadone..._ cantava un amico mio.

La droga fa male, ragazzi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me pare solo che ci si sia scordati dell'attenzione!!
> Quando una persona scrive a lungo offre comunque spunti di valutazione.... va da sè che se qualcuno chiede un parere ad una persona specifica, sarà quella a rispondere.
> Certe faccende funzionano come i vasi comunicanti, uno dice delle verità, altri da altre angolazioni dicono altre verità, e tutti azzeccano alcune cose; ovvio che chi è preparato in quel contesto saprà essere più preciso, da qui nessuna meraviglia appunto che lo sia!
> Questo è buon senso........ senza nulla togliere al valore dell'analisi del "terapeuta".
> ...


Spaparanzati pure...


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me pare solo che ci si sia scordati dell'attenzione!!
> Quando una persona scrive a lungo offre comunque spunti di valutazione.... va da sè che se qualcuno chiede un parere ad una persona specifica, sarà quella a rispondere.
> Certe faccende funzionano come i vasi comunicanti, uno dice delle verità, altri da altre angolazioni dicono altre verità, e tutti azzeccano alcune cose; ovvio che chi è preparato in quel contesto saprà essere più preciso, da qui nessuna meraviglia appunto che lo sia!
> Questo è buon senso........ senza nulla togliere al valore dell'analisi del "terapeuta".
> ...


Bruja dobbiamo fermare questa testa di c...o di chen samurai delle mie palle. tutti assieme lo dobbiamo aggredire e fare a pezzip la deve smettere di fare il bello e il brutto tempo


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Cambiate pusher


A me pare roba tagliata con Dixan


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Ripigliati registrataa o come ti chiami...


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ripigliati registrataa o come ti chiami...


io sono un pò in crisi ma stà cugggggggina mi sembra proprio voli....


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io sono un pò in crisi ma stà cugggggggina mi sembra proprio voli....


 
la polverina magica si è tutta incanalata nelle sue narici....


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Non registrata*



Non registrataa ha detto:


> Bruja dobbiamo fermare questa testa di c...o di chen samurai delle mie palle. tutti assieme lo dobbiamo aggredire e fare a pezzip la deve smettere di fare il bello e il brutto tempo


Ma non c'è nulla da fermare, quello che conta è valutare quello che dicono quando parlano seri e ingnorarli se sparano bordate a salve.... Un'idea o un concetto valiso non smette di esserlo pechè lo esprime un antipatico, un saccente o un imbecille. 
Di solito non mi va di dare spiegazioni, sarei riservata di indole, ma se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce è il continuare a citare nozionismi, nomi, titoli, nozioni, luoghi etc... a dimostrazione che si è vissuti in, con, per .... insomma tutta la biografia esaltante ed esaltata del proprio vissuto. Nulla di personale, ma quello per me è già limitante della personalità, scivola nell'avere di tutte queste esperienze più che nell'essere permeato delle medesime.
Detto questo, ho la fortuna di non aver in animo di sedurre o essere sedotta nè dallo spirito nè dall'intelletto perchè il vero piacere è nel confronto non nell'assoggettarsi o nella suddittanza dell'ammirazione pedissequa. 
A volte gioco un po' con lo spirito e l'ironia che posso permettermi, ma non sono seguace, discepola o apostola di nessuno........ e credo che valga per gran parte del forum.
Dopo di che mi defilo anche da antipatie e simpatie preconcette. 
Distruggere una persona porta a spendere energia autodistruttiva, quanto al fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo, sono impotenti anche i metereologi.... ci possiamo rimettere alle regole dell'atmosfera o, se preferisci la forma trascendente, a Dio; gli altri sono sparsi nella categoria degli uomini che fece Sciascia.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Aggiungo che questo è solo un Forum, per chi lo dimenticasse....


----------



## rass (29 Maggio 2007)

Come volevasi dimostrare il cinesello paurosello è sparito....ancora poco chen poi ti trovo!!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (29 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare il cinesello paurosello è sparito....ancora poco chen poi ti trovo!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla da fermare, quello che conta è valutare quello che dicono quando parlano seri e ingnorarli se sparano bordate a salve.... Un'idea o un concetto valiso non smette di esserlo pechè lo esprime un antipatico, un saccente o un imbecille.
> Di solito non mi va di dare spiegazioni, sarei riservata di indole, ma se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce è il continuare a citare nozionismi, nomi, titoli, nozioni, luoghi etc... a dimostrazione che si è vissuti in, con, per .... insomma tutta la biografia esaltante ed esaltata del proprio vissuto. Nulla di personale, ma quello per me è già limitante della personalità, scivola nell'avere di tutte queste esperienze più che nell'essere permeato delle medesime.
> Detto questo, ho la fortuna di non aver in animo di sedurre o essere sedotta nè dallo spirito nè dall'intelletto perchè il vero piacere è nel confronto non nell'assoggettarsi o nella suddittanza dell'ammirazione pedissequa.
> A volte gioco un po' con lo spirito e l'ironia che posso permettermi, ma non sono seguace, discepola o apostola di nessuno........ e credo che valga per gran parte del forum.
> ...


Col dono della sintesi che mi contraddistingue aggiungo:

*Io non ci parlo perchè chen non scrive di quello che sa, ma scrive di quello che ha studiato.*

Adieu.


----------



## Vero (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non c'è nulla da fermare, quello che conta è valutare quello che dicono quando parlano seri e ingnorarli se sparano bordate a salve.... Un'idea o un concetto valiso non smette di esserlo pechè lo esprime un antipatico, un saccente o un imbecille.
> Di solito non mi va di dare spiegazioni, sarei riservata di indole, ma se c'è una cosa che mi infastidisce è il continuare a citare nozionismi, nomi, titoli, nozioni, luoghi etc... a dimostrazione che si è vissuti in, con, per .... insomma tutta la biografia esaltante ed esaltata del proprio vissuto. Nulla di personale, ma quello per me è già limitante della personalità, scivola nell'avere di tutte queste esperienze più che nell'essere permeato delle medesime.
> Detto questo, ho la fortuna di non aver in animo di sedurre o essere sedotta nè dallo spirito nè dall'intelletto perchè il vero piacere è nel confronto non nell'assoggettarsi o nella suddittanza dell'ammirazione pedissequa.
> A volte gioco un po' con lo spirito e l'ironia che posso permettermi, ma non sono seguace, discepola o apostola di nessuno........ e credo che valga per gran parte del forum.
> ...


Comunque un pò di invida c'è e si vede. Anonimaa alcune cose vere le ha dette e si vede anche che a qualcuna del forum chen piace. Chi ci assicura che sotto sotto in privato nopn ci sia tutta una vicenda che non sappiamo? io il dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## Vero (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Col dono della sintesi che mi contraddistingue aggiungo:
> 
> *Io non ci parlo perchè chen non scrive di quello che sa, ma scrive di quello che ha studiato.*
> 
> Adieu.


Lupa io ti ho sempre stimata ma devi essere onesta con te stessa e ammettere che tu non parli con chen perchè fai fatica a confrontarti con uno così. perchè allora non si spiega il fatto che oggi alcune del forum hanno parlato con chen di arte e letteratura e divertendosi anche. anche moltimodi che non è di certo uno stupido ci parla e tranquillamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*????*



Non registrataa ha detto:


> palle! lo abbiamo capito che gli piaci e che anche dererumnatura se lo sta lavorando comunque lasciate stare perchè *anchio ho provato a scrivergli in privato ma è stato gelido come un ghiaccio*.


Chi sei?
O sei registrata e quindi devi rivelare la tua identità virtuale 
o
non sei registrata e come tale non puoi inviare messaggi privati...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi sei?
> O sei registrata e quindi devi rivelare la tua identità virtuale
> o
> non sei registrata e come tale non puoi inviare messaggi privati...


Lascia perdere, Qui si sta delirando....


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi sei?
> O sei registrata e quindi devi rivelare la tua identità virtuale
> o
> non sei registrata e come tale non puoi inviare messaggi privati...


sono registrata ma qui non mi fido a dire certe cose perchè so come andrebbe a finire.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Madonninadelleroseinfiocchettatepersanvalentiono!!!


C'ho bisogno d'un Aulin


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Vero ha detto:


> Lupa io ti ho sempre stimata ma devi essere onesta con te stessa e ammettere che tu non parli con chen perchè fai fatica a confrontarti con uno così. perchè allora non si spiega il fatto che oggi alcune del forum hanno parlato con chen di arte e letteratura e divertendosi anche. anche moltimodi che non è di certo uno stupido ci parla e tranquillamente.


Ma... io ti ringrazio che tu mi abbia sempre stimata, guarda, davvero, ma sinceramente sono perplessa. Perchè non ho idea di chi tu sia.
Comunque grazie.

A confrontarmi con uno così faccio fatica, eccome.

Come faticherei a confrontarmi con un fumetto, per esempio.

No...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... forse con un fumetto avrei più facilità.


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Madonninadelleroseinfiocchettatepersanvalentiono!!!
> 
> 
> C'ho bisogno d'un Aulin


vuoi dire che non è vero che c'era un complotto per emarginare chen???? vuoi che metta in pubblico le email che giravano??? perchè non diciamo le cose come sono andate???


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Madonninadelleroseinfiocchettatepersanvalentiono!!!
> 
> 
> C'ho bisogno d'un Aulin


 

due, grazie.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

ora pro nobis


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io ti ringrazio che tu mi abbia sempre stimata, guarda, davvero, ma sinceramente sono perplessa. Perchè non ho idea di chi tu sia.
> Comunque grazie.
> 
> A confrontarmi con uno così faccio fatica, eccome.
> ...


sei offensiva e nemmeno te ne rendi conto. anch'io all'inizio non lo sopportavo e non lo sopporto tuttora ma io come te so le email che giravano e allora dico: siamo noi i migliori? allora preferisco che lo affrontiamo qui faccia a faccia e se dobbiamo buttarlo fuori dai piedi facciamolo.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non è vero che c'era un complotto per emarginare chen???? vuoi che metta in pubblico le email che giravano??? perchè non diciamo le cose come sono andate???


 
SI dai....che belli i complotti...dai tira fuori tutto....


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> sei offensiva e nemmeno te ne rendi conto. anch'io all'inizio non lo sopportavo e non lo sopporto tuttora ma io come te so le email che giravano e allora dico: siamo noi i migliori? allora preferisco che lo affrontiamo qui faccia a faccia e se dobbiamo buttarlo fuori dai piedi facciamolo.


 
e dai..un bel complotto contro il complotto del complotto

questa si che è fantapolitica!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non è vero che c'era un complotto per emarginare chen???? vuoi che metta in pubblico le email che giravano??? perchè non diciamo le cose come sono andate???


 
Sto facendo una lista mentale di quale utenza del forum possa corrispondere al tuo livello di stupidita'....


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e dai..un bel complotto contro il complotto del complotto
> 
> questa si che è fantapolitica!


c'è solo tanta ipocrisia e non si ha il coraggio di dire in faccia le cose. giravano le email e io le pubblico apertamente se voglio anche se sò che non si dovrebbe ma se lo facessi la verità verrebbe fuori. Bruja tirale fuori tu se hai il coraggio di farlo!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> c'è solo tanta ipocrisia e non si ha il coraggio di dire in faccia le cose. giravano le email e io le pubblico apertamente se voglio anche se sò che non si dovrebbe ma se lo facessi la verità verrebbe fuori. Bruja tirale fuori tu se hai il coraggio di farlo!


Vai tranquilla tira fuori... poi magari ti senti meglio


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*Registrataa*

io ti invito a riflettere, a ragionare, che male può farti uno che scrive sul Forum?
Nessuno...
Se non vuoi, non leggi ciò che scrive...perchè vuoi distruggerlo?
Siamo tutti anonimi...chiunque può far credere qualunque cosa.
Ma il male è altrove, non nel Forum!!!


----------



## Non registrataa (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> io ti invito a riflettere, a ragionare, che male può farti uno che scrive sul Forum?
> Nessuno...
> Se non vuoi, non leggi ciò che scrive...perchè vuoi distruggerlo?
> Siamo tutti anonimi...chiunque può far credere qualunque cosa.
> Ma il male è altrove, non nel Forum!!!


chen lo detesto perchè mi ha trattata freddamente quando gli ho scritto in privatop ma anche qui non c'è gente tanto migliore perchè+ io ho le email che ci scambiavamo quando si voleva emarginarlo e tagliarlo fuori dal foreum.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

...ti conviene cambiare stile... ti stai facendo riconoscere


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Ah ah ah...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... spetta che chiamo i carabinieri!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Guarda, di e-mail io non ne ho mai ricevuto, ma se ti riferisci al giochino che mi sono inventata... io sì sì... proprio io... confesso... (mamma ti ho sempre voluto bene!) di far credere a Chen che c'era una sezione del forum alla quale non poteva accedere, confesso!!!

Confesso tutto, anzi se l'ho tenuto vado anche a ripescare il pm unificato che ho mandato ad un pò di gente.

Ebbè?

Questo si permettere di offendere e sputare su chiunque e io o qualcun'altro non possiamo permetterci di giocare?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Non registrataa ha detto:


> c'è solo tanta ipocrisia e non si ha il coraggio di dire in faccia le cose. giravano le email e io le pubblico apertamente se voglio anche se sò che non si dovrebbe ma se lo facessi la verità verrebbe fuori. Bruja tirale fuori tu se hai il coraggio di farlo!


tira fuori tira fuori...vogliamo vedere adesso....


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Dai ragazzi tutta sta questione per chen???mi sembra abbia già trovato chi lò fà correre.....anche se Rass non mi sembra il caso....senza offesa!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...ti conviene cambiare stile... ti stai facendo riconoscere


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...ti conviene cambiare stile... ti stai facendo riconoscere


Uffi... ditemelo anche a me... io son gnucca in queste cose, non c'arrivo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che poi, secondo me, è Chen che sta sparando nel mucchio per vedere se usciamo allo scoperto..

Oddio!!!

Mi sono tradita!!!!








Ah, veramente no, adesso che ci penso.
Io glie l'ho sempre detto che mi sta sul culo.

Fuiiiiiuuuu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... menomale.... vedi alle volte, essere coerenti.


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Basta. Ho capito anche io...ora basta...

Mi è stato detto che me la intendo con Chen e con mr perfect..
Ma vi pare possibile?
Per gli incontri ci sono le chat...ma io ne ho sempre riso...
adesso basta...è patetica questa questione


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Basta. Ho capito anche io...ora basta...
> 
> Mi è stato detto che me la intendo con Chen e con mr perfect..
> Ma vi pare possibile?
> ...


 
Sono solo provocazioni
Un po' ci giochiamo..un po' fingiamo di sorprenderci..e un po'...ci rompiamo le ballle....

io adesso sono arrivata al terzo step..


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

AMEN


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uffi... ditemelo anche a me... io son gnucca in queste cose, non c'arrivo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti la coerenza... ho sempre detto che fastidio non mi dava... e che mi sta pure simpatico


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> AMEN


 
dici che suonava stile :' Ite missa est?


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Insomma...*

Possibile che la frequernza su un forum debba diventare un Asilo Mariuccia per rivendicazioni proprie? Non ho titolo nè voglia di mettere in mezzo nessuno, sia per giochi innocenti che per scherzi o passatempi. Mi pare ci sia ben di peggio.
La verità e la sincerità non è riferire o scoprire complotti inesistenti, c'è da ridere di una situazione che di per sè si autodenunciava più comica che altro.
Tanto rumore per un utente? Cosa ha di particolare, è colto? E chi lo nega! E' saccente? A volte accade! E' suscettibile di simpatie o antipatie? E allora? Scrive ad alcuni/e a non ad altri/e? Mi pare che si possa sopravvivere!!!
La verità è quella che ci pare soddisfacente per le nostre esigenze...
Per esemplificare, all'inizio questo signore mi lusingava..... ho sempre risposto in modo garbato ma se non lo conividevo, l'ho scritto chiaro. Ha detto infinite volte che mi avrebbe scritto in privato...... non è mai accaduto, pare perchè non aveva tempo per cimentarsi. Ma che mi cambia? Il problema è che lui è un utente come altri, se il suo comportamento ci prende tanta attenzione è perchè proviamo interesse particolare o fastidio particolare, ed in quel caso è una questione personale.
Io lo trovo discorsivo quando il confronto è dialogante e fastidioso quando si perde nei suoi meandri culturali in cui non tutti possono seguirlo e quindi la discussione diventa parziale e settoriale; L'intelligenza non si misura con la cultura, al massimo questa arricchisce quella e spesso buttarla sul nozionismo impedisce ad alcuni di intervenire con ottime argomentazioni solo perchè ignorano quello specifico argomento culturale; ma questa è una caratteristica e se non piace basta ignorare come si ignora chi usa il turpiloquio o chi parla di sè e per sè o intavola conversazioni a due in cui gli altri non hanno merito. Questi sono i normali imprevisti di un forum in cui tante persone, di varia indole, carattere e formazione si incontrano o si scontrano.
Il resto è affidato al buon senso comune ed alla tolleranza che tutti dobbiamo agli altri e vogliamo ci sia applicata a nostra volta. 
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti la coerenza... ho sempre detto che fastidio non mi dava... e che *mi sta pure simpatico*


Mah...pure a me. Almeno in una vita virtuale, diciamole ste cose...io le dico pure in quella reale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A Lupa sta sulle palle, e lo dice. Ad altri sta simpatico...altri magari cambiano idea. Ma questi cloni pro e contro chen sono ridicoli


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah...pure a me. Almeno in una vita virtuale, diciamole ste cose...io le dico pure in quella reale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti non io nom le ho mai dato dell'incoerente


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti non io nom le ho mai dato dell'incoerente


...ne mai io pensai tu glielo dessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai, scriviamo tutti come gli Jedi


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ne mai io pensai tu glielo dessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siii  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Saggezza leggo in te


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no, sbagliato, Ritenta


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paura tu mi fai! Saggio non sono, il lato oscuro me attira


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ne mai io pensai tu glielo dessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MM, mi sono perso...ma non so cosa.
Cos'è lo Jedi. O meglio, so chi è uno Jedi ma...cosa dobbiamo fare?


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> MM, mi sono perso...ma non so cosa.
> Cos'è lo Jedi. O meglio, so chi è uno Jedi ma...cosa dobbiamo fare?


tessssssssoro c'è zia.........leggiti i post di mr perfect  

	
	
		
		
	


	





si parla così!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> MM, mi sono perso...ma non so cosa.
> Cos'è lo Jedi. O meglio, so chi è uno Jedi ma...cosa dobbiamo fare?


Gli Jedi sono monaci zen interstellari. Per parlare come loro, anteponi il verbo al soggetto. Praticamente, quello che facciamo noi isolani


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli Jedi sono monaci zen interstellari. Per parlare come loro, anteponi il verbo al soggetto. Praticamente, quello che facciamo noi isolani


ah....il cuggino è isolano


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli Jedi sono monaci zen interstellari. Per parlare come loro, anteponi il verbo al soggetto. Praticamente, quello che facciamo noi isolani


Ok, ma...il mio amore, ovvero "sfigcat" mi ha consigliato di leggere i post di mrperfect...ma io ne ho letti solo un paio ed ho incominciato a sbadigliare e a fumare...
Air


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti non io nom le ho mai dato dell'incoerente


No no, ma io mi stavo autoreferenziando... ogni tanto mi piace dirmi quanto mi piaccio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ho dichiarato da subito di avere un pessimo carattere.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Paura tu mi fai! Saggio non sono, il lato oscuro me attira


Vedo

La forza in te devi trovare... alla Pitonessa cedere non devi


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ah....il cuggino è isolano


Chi è il cuggino?


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedo
> 
> La forza in te devi trovare... alla *Pitonessa* cedere non devi


Potente lei è. Cedere non devo. Ma paura io ho.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no, ma io mi stavo autoreferenziando... ogni tanto mi piace dirmi quanto mi piaccio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E per autoreferenziarti quoti sempre altri utenti?... perche' per autoreferernziarti non ne hai bisogno...

Il cattivo carattere non giustifica


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no, ma io mi stavo autoreferenziando... ogni tanto mi piace dirmi quanto mi piaccio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non fregare eh????? che lo scrivi come nei contratti in basso e in piccolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao LUpa, come stai?
Credevo che nel mio post ...non posso fare a meno di..... rispondessi anche tu......
di lucidare i bottoni d'oro a Napoleone.......o era Garibaldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




stamattina stò facendo un pò di casino........


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

*Ritentate*

Mai come me riuscirete ad essere. Saggi non si diventa. Si nasce. Leggo invidia in voi. Cosa brutta l'invidia è.

Raga, io non ce la faccio...troppo complicato...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi è il cuggino?








   questo il dilemma è ............


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E per autoreferenziarti quoti sempre altri utenti?... perche' per autoreferernziarti non ne hai bisogno...
> 
> Il cattivo carattere non giustifica


Ma veramente ho quotato il tuo post per chiederti chi era che stavi riconoscendo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi scusa, il cattivo carattere non giustifica cosa?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> non fregare eh????? che lo scrivi come nei contratti in basso e in piccolo
> 
> ...


Eh????


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> questo il dilemma è ............


Nella tua mente cerca. Dentro essa risposta è. Ma è...SBAJATAAAA! 
(incrocio tra saggezza Jedi-Quelo)


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mai come me riuscirete ad essere. Saggi non si diventa. Si nasce. Leggo invidia in voi. Cosa brutta l'invidia è.
> 
> Raga, io non ce la faccio...troppo complicato...


 
difficile comprendere la saggezza e quel che essa comporta
difficoltosa è la lettura per chi è estraneo alla cultura


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh????




















   lo sapevo che avevo fatto casino


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potente lei è. Cedere non devo. Ma paura io ho.


Tappare gli oggi devi.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> difficile comprendere la saggezza e quel che essa comporta
> difficoltosa è la lettura per chi è estraneo alla cultura


In te leggo amor provato per utente qui registrato.
Finger di nulla tu non pui fare perchè l'utente tu hai fatto fumare.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tappare gli *oggi *devi.


Una sega io capisco. Troppo saggia tu sei. O bevuto Chivas tu hai?


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una sega io capisco. Troppo saggia tu sei. O bevuto Chivas tu hai?


o fatto una tua sigaretta omeopatica


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> In te leggo amor provato per utente qui registrato.
> Finger di nulla tu non pui fare perchè l'utente tu hai fatto fumare.


In te speranza vana colgo, fumato tu hai per tuo morbo..
mi dispiace ma per poterti incontrare il "clito che ride" debbo coltivare


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> In te speranza vana colgo, fumato tu hai per tuo morbo..
> mi dispiace ma per poterti incontrare il "clito che ride" debbo coltivare


mabbene!!


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> In te speranza vana colgo, fumato tu hai per tuo morbo..
> mi dispiace ma per poterti incontrare il "clito che ride" debbo coltivare


Mitica!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una sega io capisco. Troppo saggia tu sei. O bevuto Chivas tu hai?


 
Bevuto Chivas ho


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*??????*

Qualcuno si è posto seriamente la domanda del perchè mr.perfect scriva così???
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno si è posto seriamente la domanda del perchè mr.perfect scriva così???
> Bruja


perche' vuole imitare Yoda


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bevuto Chivas ho


Dubbi non avevo. Ma conferma io aspettavo. Chivas da a Letti la possanza. Tiene assieme la galassia.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dubbi non avevo. Ma conferma io aspettavo. Chivas da a Letti la possanza. Tiene assieme la galassia.


Se la galassia insieme voglio tenere 
Red Bull e Chivas devo bere


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se la galassia insieme voglio tenere
> Red Bull e Chivas devo bere


Un'interferenza nella Forza avverto io. Esagerare non devi.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcuno si è posto seriamente la domanda del perchè mr.perfect scriva così???
> Bruja


No, certe cose non me le domando...
Credo solo una cosa: qui, come al mondo ci sono molti più furbi di quanto si creda. Molti più "saggi" (scusate se uso un termine "Perfetto") di quanto si creda. Solo che è più facile sottovalutare le persone piuttosto che stimarle..
Cosa ne dici Bruja? Cosa ne dite?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'interferenza nella Forza avverto io. Esagerare non devi.


Tranquillo puoi stare
La redbull mi fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Smettere di parlare in rima devo
da jedi non mi sto esprimendo


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, certe cose non me le domando...
> Credo solo una cosa: qui, come al mondo ci sono molti più furbi di quanto si creda. Molti più "saggi" (scusate se uso un termine "Perfetto") di quanto si creda. *Solo che è più facile sottovalutare le persone piuttosto che stimarle..*
> Cosa ne dici Bruja? Cosa ne dite?
> Air


Vero. Per stimare sinceramente qualcuno, non devi avere insicurezze o invidie di sorta verso gli altri. Bisogna possedere una corretta autostima, nè ipo nè iper. E non è una cosa così diffusa.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> No, certe cose non me le domando...
> Credo solo una cosa: qui, come al mondo ci sono molti più furbi di quanto si creda. Molti più "saggi" (scusate se uso un termine "Perfetto") di quanto si creda. *Solo che è più facile sottovalutare le persone piuttosto che stimarle..*
> Cosa ne dici Bruja? Cosa ne dite?
> Air


E' vero... ma guarda eliminando il sottovalutare e lo stimare... rispettare e' sufficiente... se non ci si riesce ignorare e' il meglio


----------



## Old giulia (30 Maggio 2007)

Gente ho impiegato un'ora per leggere tutto questo thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Potevate dirmelo subito no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho lasciato pure a digiuno i ragazzini!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Gente ho impiegato un'ora per leggere tutto questo thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Potevate dirmelo subito no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Giulia...io sono tuo padre


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giulia...io sono tuo padre


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giulia...io sono tuo padre


Paura in te avverto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Paura in te avverto.


La via per il Lato Oscuro, la paura è.


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*domanda ovvia...*

La domanda del perchè è normale che me la sia posta e, una volta eliminati i motivi più evidenti o superficiali, ne sorgono altri molto più profondi.
Uno potrebbe essere una schermatura ulteriore a quella di un nick, una intenzionalità di creare un interesse attorno ad una stranezza di espressione, per saggiare risposte e reazioni.  Oppure una seconda personalità-nick sempre per formarsi parametri ulteriori e per sondare la "tenuta" della curiosità altrui.......... ce ne sarebbe una terza, ma la tengo per me, voglio prima vedere determinate cosucce che dovrebbero darmi l'inclinazione giusta....
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Io sono un paio di giorni che sono a lento rilascio e non capisco un fischio... ma se state parlando di Mr. perfect (mi pare) e della jodaggine (jodatura? mmm...) ve lo spiego io.

Questo quando è arrivato mica scriveva così.

Poi un pò di giorni fa qualcuna delle ragazze (non mi ricordo assolutamente chi) ha postato delle foto come esempi di maschi. Tra quelle c'era anche il venerabile.

Qualcun'altra (vedi sopra) ha detto che sicuramente avrebbe scelto Joda.

Voilà, se c'aveste voglia di cercare penso che potreste verificare che la jodatura del nostro corrisponde a quel momento.

Secondo me è chen, comunque.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La domanda del perchè è normale che me la sia posta e, una volta eliminati i motivi più evidenti o superficiali, ne sorgono altri molto più profondi.
> Uno potrebbe essere una schermatura ulteriore a quella di un nick, una intenzionalità di creare un interesse attorno ad una stranezza di espressione, per saggiare risposte e reazioni. Oppure una seconda personalità-nick sempre per formarsi parametri ulteriori e per sondare la "tenuta" della curiosità altrui.......... ce ne sarebbe una terza, ma la tengo per me, voglio prima vedere determinate cosucce che dovrebbero darmi l'inclinazione giusta....
> Bruja


Per come sono io, cioè diretto, nessuna curiosità o interesse.

Fastidio, ma solo per la volontà di mantenere comunque un distacco e permettersi di commentare senza voler essere commentato (vedi appunto la schermatura ulteriore).

Affaracci suoi!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono un paio di giorni che sono a lento rilascio e non capisco un fischio... ma se state parlando di Mr. perfect (mi pare) e della jodaggine (jodatura? mmm...) ve lo spiego io.
> 
> Questo quando è arrivato mica scriveva così.
> 
> ...


Con te posso permettermi libertà che nessuno capirebbe, la mano non mi basta, mi trovi qualcuno che mi tenga il piede...... sia chiaro ho un piede alla Canova....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La domanda del perchè è normale che me la sia posta e, una volta eliminati i motivi più evidenti o superficiali, ne sorgono altri molto più profondi.
> Uno potrebbe essere una schermatura ulteriore a quella di un nick, una intenzionalità di creare un interesse attorno ad una stranezza di espressione, per saggiare risposte e reazioni. Oppure una seconda personalità-nick sempre per formarsi parametri ulteriori e per sondare la "tenuta" della curiosità altrui.......... ce ne sarebbe una terza, ma la tengo per me, voglio prima vedere determinate cosucce che dovrebbero darmi l'inclinazione giusta....
> Bruja


Io invece la domanda del perchè non me la pongo. Provare ad entrare nelle motivazioni delle persone, presuppone un ordine nelle cose che non esiste neanche nella vita reale. Figuriamoci qua sopra. Sia quel che sia, conviene sempre attenersi ai contenuti di quel che dice (ammesso ve ne siano). Su chi è o perchè lo fa...affaracci suoi.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*

Ho risposto superficialmente perche' ho piu' volte detto cio' che penso a rispetto di questi personaggi... 

Le motivazioni date da te sono solo alcune magari valide per qualcuno di questi personaggi come Perfect...

Per le altre comparse cito Umberto Eco (per l'angolo giornaliero della cultura spicciola) " I cretini si riconoscono subito: sono quelli che quando mangiano il gelato se lo spiaccicano in faccia!"


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con te posso permettermi libertà che nessuno capirebbe, la mano non mi basta, mi trovi qualcuno che mi tenga il piede...... sia chiaro ho un piede alla Canova....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Bru, vado a prendere i sali.


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ok Bru, vado a prendere i sali.


 
Sei una crocerossina dello spirito, mia  "Florende Nightincane"  ..... è scemissima ma la posto lo stesso!!


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei una crocerossina dello spirito, mia "Florende Nightincane" ..... è scemissima ma la posto lo stesso!!


C'ho messo quei due tre minuti a capire... l'ho detto che son lenta... naaaaa Bru....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non ti buttare giu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... in effetti è.... carina.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Maggio 2007)

*Autostima*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Stessa cosa di Rita....altro che dose...avete bisogno di un trapianto


Cercasi donatore per donazione da vivo a viva...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Cercasi donatore per donazione da vivo a viva...


----------



## omo erettus (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho risposto superficialmente perche' ho piu' volte detto cio' che penso a rispetto di questi personaggi...
> 
> Le motivazioni date da te sono solo alcune magari valide per qualcuno di questi personaggi come Perfect...
> 
> Per le altre comparse cito Umberto Eco (per l'angolo giornaliero della cultura spicciola) " I cretini si riconoscono subito: sono quelli che quando mangiano il gelato se lo spiaccicano in faccia!"


ecco l'altra sapientona.La sanno anche i muri questa battuta del gelato. è vecchia girava anche da noi nelle caverne 

omo erettus


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei una crocerossina dello spirito, mia "Florende Nightincane" ..... è scemissima ma la posto lo stesso!!


Ciao Bruja... intendi "Florence Nightingale" vero?... lo sai che, tra l'altro, è nata in Italia?... a Firenze... ecco spiegato il nome... nella chiesa di santa Croce, a Firenze, c'è una statua in suo onore... è considerata la fondatrice del nursing moderno... in Inghilterra, la chiamano "_la signora con la lampada_"...


----------



## bruce (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao Bruja... intendi "Florence Nightingale" vero?... lo sai che, tra l'altro, è nata in Italia?... a Firenze... ecco spiegato il nome... nella chiesa di santa Croce, a Firenze, c'è una statua in suo onore... è considerata la fondatrice del nursing moderno... in Inghilterra, la chiamano "_la signora con la lampada_"...


Eccoti di nuovo qua sopra. Povero te, ti avevo avvertito. La punizione sarà terribile.


----------



## amica (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao Bruja... intendi "Florence Nightingale" vero?... lo sai che, tra l'altro, è nata in Italia?... a Firenze... ecco spiegato il nome... nella chiesa di santa Croce, a Firenze, c'è una statua in suo onore... è considerata la fondatrice del nursing moderno... in Inghilterra, la chiamano "_la signora con la lampada_"...


ahahahahahah


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> Eccoti di nuovo qua sopra. Povero te, ti avevo avvertito. La punizione sarà terribile.


ahahahahahahahah  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Ma bruce sta per bruce lee??


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono un paio di giorni che sono a lento rilascio e non capisco un fischio... ma se state parlando di Mr. perfect (mi pare) e della jodaggine (jodatura? mmm...) ve lo spiego io.
> 
> Questo quando è arrivato mica scriveva così.
> 
> ...


...chi sarei io?... con tutto il rispetto per Mr. Perfect, io difficilmente scriverei "qual'è"... invece di "qual è"... non lo farei mai... e questo, dovrebbe essere sufficiente... io, questo signore, non so chi sia... io scrivo sempre come "Chensamurai"... sono troppo orgoglioso delle mie idee per scrivere in altro modo... noto, invece, che tu, CANIS, non perdi un'occasione per esercitare l'abbietto e miserabile esercizio della delazione... tu, CANIS, arresti, processi e condanni... senza uno straccio di prova... vedi, io, a differenza di te, non direi mai che CANIS è questo o quello... senza poterlo dimostrare... comunque, sarà Mr. Perfect, se lo vuole, a dire come stanno realmente le cose... in ogni caso, tu, rimani un CANIS...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hi, hi, hi... ottima battuta!... multimodi, ma non lo vedi?... questo è solo un poveretto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...chi sarei io?... con tutto il rispetto per Mr. Perfect, io difficilmente scriverei "qual'è"... invece di "qual è"... non lo farei mai... e questo, dovrebbe essere sufficiente... io, questo signore, non so chi sia... io scrivo sempre come "Chensamurai"... sono troppo orgoglioso delle mie idee per scrivere in altro modo... noto, invece, che tu, CANIS, non perdi un'occasione per esercitare l'abbietto e miserabile esercizio della delazione... tu, CANIS, arresti, processi e condanni... senza uno straccio di prova... vedi, io, a differenza di te, non direi mai che CANIS è questo o quello... senza poterlo dimostrare... comunque, sarà Mr. Perfect, se lo vuole, a dire come stanno realmente le cose... in ogni caso, tu, rimani un CANIS...


perchè continui ad offendere???????????


----------



## mah (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> perchè continui ad offendere???????????


sei la lupa tu?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... sta per Bruce Pilloni... sai il periodo in cui andava di moda dare nomi stranieri


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

mah ha detto:


> sei la lupa tu?


mah ...........


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... sta per Bruce Pilloni... sai il periodo in cui andava di moda dare nomi stranieri


----------



## bruce (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hi, hi, hi... ottima battuta!... multimodi, ma non lo vedi?... questo è solo un poveretto... hi, hi, hi...


ma quale ottima battuta. Anche lui è solo un povero stronzo e presto avrà la sua parte visto che andate cosi' d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> ma quale ottima battuta. Anche lui è solo un povero stronzo e presto avrà la sua parte visto che andate cosi' d'accordo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> perchè continui ad offendere???????????


...perché vengo fatto oggetto di evidente DELAZIONE?... sai cos'è la DELAZIONE?... è la cosa più abbietta che una persona possa compiere... già in Tacito e Svetonio si condannano le persone che spargono accuse infondate e maligne contro persone innocenti...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...perché vengo fatto oggetto di evidente DELAZIONE?... sai cos'è la DELAZIONE?... è la cosa più abbietta che una persona possa compiere... già in Tacito e Svetonio si condannano le persone che spargono accuse infondate e maligne contro persone innocenti...


ha solo espresso una sua opinione, e non ti ha offeso.....io non voglio difendere la Lupa, ma tu mi sembri un tantino esagerato e accanito con lei Chen.......


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> ma quale ottima battuta. Anche lui è solo un povero stronzo e presto avrà la sua parte visto che andate cosi' d'accordo.


BRUCE.......MA VAI A CAGARE!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> BRUCE.......MA VAI A CAGARE!!!!!!


Ha ragione lupa...questa è l'ora d'aria


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> ma quale ottima battuta. Anche lui è solo un povero stronzo e presto avrà la sua parte visto che andate cosi' d'accordo.

































PENTITEVI!!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> PENTITEVI!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ha solo espresso una sua opinione, e non ti ha offeso.....io non voglio difendere la Lupa, ma tu mi sembri un tantino esagerato e accanito con lei Chen.......


...vedi, amica mia, tu, sai quanti dolori e quanti morti innocenti, nella storia, ha causato la DELAZIONE?... conosci la psicologia abbietta di chi ACCUSA, senza prove, una persona INNOCENTE?... PERCHE' dovrei accettare supinamente quella che tu chiami OPINIONE e che invece è una pura e PUBBLICA DELAZIONE?


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, amica mia, tu, sai quanti dolori e quanti morti innocenti, nella storia, ha causato la DELAZIONE?... conosci la psicologia abbietta di chi ACCUSA, senza prove, una persona INNOCENTE?... PERCHE' dovrei accettare supinamente quella che tu chiami OPINIONE e che invece è una pura e PUBBLICA DELAZIONE?


----------



## bruce (30 Maggio 2007)

ebbene si sono un emulo del grande immenso bruce lee, e voi amichetti del samurai verrete tutti puniti prima o poi!Sapete solo leccargli i piedi per farvelo amico.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


...vedo che non capisci... o fai finta di non capire... se ti accusassero pubblicamente, per "opinione", di aver fatto una cosa che non hai fatto... senza uno straccio di prova... così, tanto per dire... tanto per gettare fango su di te... poco o tanto... come reagiresti?


----------



## Nonregi (30 Maggio 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, amica mia, tu, sai quanti dolori e quanti morti innocenti, nella storia, ha causato la DELAZIONE?... conosci la psicologia abbietta di chi ACCUSA, senza prove, una persona INNOCENTE?... PERCHE' dovrei accettare supinamente quella che tu chiami OPINIONE e che invece è una pura e PUBBLICA DELAZIONE?


si vero!
ma ci dici almeno se Tr@deUp è un tuo collega?
condividi le sue terapie d'urto?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> ebbene si sono un emulo del grande immenso bruce lee, e voi amichetti del samurai verrete tutti puniti prima o poi!Sapete solo leccargli i piedi per farvelo amico.


...amico mio... io ho studiato il jeet kune do a Seattle... con Danny Inosanto... hi, hi, hi... spera di non attraversarmi mai la strada... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedo che non capisci... o fai finta di non capire... se ti accusassero pubblicamente, per "opinione", di aver fatto una cosa che non hai fatto... senza uno straccio di prova... così, tanto per dire... tanto per gettare fango su di te... poco o tanto... come reagiresti?


probabilmente in un primo momento mi arrabbierei, poi però, se non fosse vero me ne sbatterei le palle.......


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

bruce ha detto:


> ebbene si sono un *emulo del grande immenso bruce lee*, e voi amichetti del samurai verrete tutti puniti prima o poi!Sapete solo leccargli i piedi per farvelo amico.


Avevo visto giusto.   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   L'hai preso il prozac? Su fai il bravino, rimettiti la camicetta bianca e stringi i legacci. Domani fai Napoleone, dopodomani Giulio Cesare


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Nonregi ha detto:


> si vero!
> ma ci dici almeno se Tr@deUp è un tuo collega?
> condividi le sue terapie d'urto?


...chi è costui?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avevo visto giusto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hi, hi, hi... vai così multimodi!... più che da Prozac, mi sembra da Serenase... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nonregi (30 Maggio 2007)

non leggi mai i suoi post?
leggine qualcuno per favore e ci dici cosa ne pensi...
grazie amico!


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Ragazzi, teniamo duro ancora qualche minuto, che dovrebbero staccare la corrente.


Strafigatta, diresti a quello con cui non parlo che sono certa che la storia ci offre anche esempi di suicidi causa delazione?

Così, per non lasciare nulla di intentato.

Grazie.



Che due palle, però.


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hi, hi, hi... vai così multimodi!... *più che da Prozac, mi sembra da Serenase*... hi, hi, hi...


Ok Chen, l'esperto sei tu. Gli cambiamo terapia


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok Chen, l'esperto sei tu. Gli cambiamo terapia


dai lo conosco anche io il Serenase...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> probabilmente in un primo momento mi arrabbierei, poi però, se non fosse vero me ne sbatterei le palle.......


...io, infatti, me ne frego altamente... tuttavia, combatto le ingiustizie in ogni luogo ove esse si presentino... e ottemperando a questa mia alta missione, sono pronto a stroncare i DELATORI, le spie, i ruffiani, i bugiardi, i falsi, i servitori del potere e i leccaculo... ricordati, amica mia, che si parte dalle piccole cose... per arrivare alle grandi... non accettare MAI le ingiustizie... qualsiasi forma esse assumano...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dai lo conosco anche io il Serenase...


Boh io no, ma mi fido di Chen...niente prozac per il bruce


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...io, infatti, me ne frego altamente... tuttavia, combatto le ingiustizie in ogni luogo ove esse si presentino... e ottemperando a questa mia alta missione, sono pronto a stroncare i DELATORI, le spie, i ruffiani, i bugiardi, i falsi, i servitori del potere e i leccaculo... ricordati, amica mia, che si parte dalle piccole cose... per arrivare alle grandi... non accettare MAI le ingiustizie... qualsiasi forma esse assumano...


 
Chen, ma te lo disegno un costumino da super-eroe?... giuro son brava


----------



## Iris (30 Maggio 2007)

Mi assento mezza giornata..e trovo di tutto!!!
Amica...Bruce...


----------



## Iris (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Boh io no, ma mi fido di Chen...niente prozac per il bruce


No in effette il prozac non mi pare adatto...le benzodiazepine sono meglio...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No in effette *il prozac non mi pare adatto...le benzodiazepine* *sono meglio*...


Qua stiamo diventando tutti esperti, altro che corna


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dai lo conosco anche io il Serenase...


...amica mia... multimodi proponeva un antidepressivo... io un neurolettico antipsicotico... se ti va posso proporre altre delizie: Aloperidolo, Psicoperidol, Fluanxol, Orap, Piportil, Clorpromazina, Nozinan, Talofen, Prozin... hi, hi, hi... ne vuoi altri?... e non parlarmi delle Benzodiazepine... per questo "caso"... sono del tutto inutili...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, ma te lo disegno un costumino da super-eroe?... giuro son brava


...amica cara... la mia, è civiltà... siamo figli della cultura greco-romana... dimostriamolo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica cara... la mia, è civiltà... siamo figli della cultura greco-romana... dimostriamolo... hi, hi, hi...


Chen... io scherzo sempre... son burlona


----------



## Iris (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... multimodi proponeva un antidepressivo... io un neurolettico antipsicotico... se ti va posso proporre altre delizie: Aloperidolo, Psicoperidol, Fluanxol, Orap, Piportil, Clorpromazina, Nozinan, Talofen, Prozin... hi, hi, hi... ne vuoi altri?... e non parlarmi delle Benzodiazepine... per questo "caso"... sono del tutto inutili...


 
Guarda io proverei intanto con quelle, esimio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No in effette il prozac non mi pare adatto...le benzodiazepine sono meglio...


...Iris, amore mio... le Benzodiazepine non servono a nulla... si deve usare un antipsicotico... un neurolettico...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen... io scherzo sempre... son burlona


...anch'io scherzo sempre... tranne quando le cose... si fanno serie...


----------



## Iris (30 Maggio 2007)

Fai come credi...ma come lo acchiappi il Bruce?


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fai come credi...ma come lo acchiappi il Bruce?


E' già impacchettato Iris. E' finita l'ora d'aria...domani fa Napoleone, gliel'hanno promesso se faceva da buonino.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fai come credi...ma come lo acchiappi il Bruce?


...Bruce non s'acchiappa... Bruce si calpesta... per strada... quando il padrone si dimentica di raccogliere il materiale di rifiuto, solido, del proprio cane... intendi?


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

Dovresti essere tu ad insegnarci a non abbassarci (perchè di bassi livelli parliamo) troppo...
Mi sento in imbarazzo ad essere io a porgerti questo consiglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




C'è gente che non ha un emerito c***o da fare e fa di tutto per far litigare...basti valutare le persone per quel che sono...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...anch'io scherzo sempre... tranne quando le cose... si fanno serie...


Lo so... ti chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso in un qualunque modo con la mia battuta... voglio pero' specificare che intendevo ridere con te non di te...


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... ti chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso in un qualunque modo con la mia battuta... voglio pero' specificare che intendevo ridere con te non di te...


Letty...nel mio precedente post non mi riferivo a te...preciso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Letty...nel mio precedente post non mi riferivo a te...preciso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Scrivi, scrivi...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scrivi, scrivi...


E tu spiega cosa intendi


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... ti chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso in un qualunque modo con la mia battuta... voglio pero' specificare che intendevo ridere con te non di te...


...amica mia... nessuna offesa, credimi... ho solamente voluto difendermi da un'accusa falsa e infondata, una delazione vera e propria, volta a gettare del fango sulla mia persona... vedi, amica mia, io non scriverei MAI, pubblicamente, che tu hai fatto qualcosa... senza esserne certo... senza essere in grado di dimostrarlo... molte persone, in passato, hanno subito accuse ingiuste... non importa se piccole o grandi... l'ingiustizia rimane tale... l'ingiustizia, come la giustizia... ha un volto solo... sono o non sono... è o non è...


----------



## Old giulia (30 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giulia...io sono tuo padre


Devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Ah!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi son dimenticata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Volevo dire... che secondo me Bruja è bionda.










Speriamo che non parta una denuncia.


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????? denuncia di che??
Comunque sono castano mogano....
Senti già che ci sei mi informi se è successo qualcosa dalle 14,30 alle 18??? 
Oggi li vedo un tantino reattivi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2007)

*ehm*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono un paio di giorni che sono a lento rilascio e non capisco un fischio... ma se state parlando di Mr. perfect (mi pare) e della jodaggine (jodatura? mmm...) ve lo spiego io.
> 
> Questo quando è arrivato mica scriveva così.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la "ragazza"...


----------



## pia (30 Maggio 2007)

*post di seppellimento*



Bruja ha detto:


> ?????? denuncia di che??
> Comunque sono castano mogano....
> Senti già che ci sei mi informi se è successo qualcosa dalle 14,30 alle 18???
> Oggi li vedo un tantino reattivi...
> ...


così ti immaginavo, infatti. un saluto

p.s. ne seguono altri


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Maggio 2007)

pia ha detto:


> così ti immaginavo, infatti. un saluto
> 
> p.s. ne seguono altri


 
ok


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ?????? denuncia di che??
> Comunque sono castano mogano....
> Senti già che ci sei mi informi se è successo qualcosa dalle 14,30 alle 18???
> Oggi li vedo un tantino reattivi...
> ...


E' successo parecchio....ma lascio che sia "AUUUUUUU" a raccontarti...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' successo parecchio....ma lascio che sia "AUUUUUUU" a raccontarti...
> Air


Ciccio controlla qualche post piu' su che mi devi una spiegazione... prima che la iena parta in quarta... secco pure il tuo aereo sullo scatto!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciccio controlla qualche post piu' su che mi devi una spiegazione... prima che la iena parta in quarta... secco pure il tuo aereo sullo scatto!!!


Dunque: con tutto quello che han tirato dietro all'utente che è il diretto interessato, ho detto a lui di pesare le persone...
Cazzolina, lui semra essersela presa "solo" per la tua "convinzione" del fatto che il "Signor Perfetto" sia lui...credevo che quest'ultima cosa fosse il minore dei mali...
Te capì? (Hai capito, in dialetto varesotto)
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dunque: con tutto quello che han tirato dietro all'utente che è il diretto interessato, ho detto a lui di pesare le persone...
> Cazzolina, lui semra essersela presa "solo" per la tua "convinzione" del fatto che il "Signor Perfetto" sia lui...credevo che quest'ultima cosa fosse il minore dei mali...
> Te capì? (Hai capito, in dialetto varesotto)
> Air


Ma io non credo che Perfect e Chen siano la stessa persona... a ma a questo punto non so manco chi sono io 

	
	
		
		
	


	













T'appu cumprendiu immoi (ti ho capito adesso, in LINGUA sarda)


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dunque: con tutto quello che han tirato dietro all'utente che è il diretto interessato, ho detto a lui di pesare le persone...
> Cazzolina, lui semra essersela presa "solo" per la tua "convinzione" del fatto che il "*Signor Perfetto*" sia lui...credevo che quest'ultima cosa fosse il minore dei mali...
> Te capì? (Hai capito, in dialetto varesotto)
> Air


certo che forse... è stata l'offesa peggiore


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> E' successo parecchio....ma lascio che sia "AUUUUUUU" a raccontarti...
> Air


Ho dato una scorsa veloce....oggi vi siete ingozzati di Shakespeare.... "Tanto rumore per nulla" !!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che Perfect e Chen siano la stessa persona... a ma a questo punto non so manco chi sono io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzolina, nemmeno io ci capisco più un tubo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se almeno scrivessero in modo più semplice....
Uno che si esprime come Alessandro quando ha scritto "I Promessi Sposi", l'altro che parla all'incontrario, io che sono ignorante...figaro, e via con le omeopatiche...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho dato una scorsa veloce....oggi vi siete ingozzati di Shakespeare.... "Tanto rumore per nulla" !!!
> Bruja


Eccola lei sempre a fare riferimenti dotti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Dottola


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cazzolina, nemmeno io ci capisco più un tubo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altro che omeopatiche... a me sembra roba d'assenzio


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Zitta tu....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro che omeopatiche... a me sembra roba d'assenzio


Sempre a fare riferimenti alcoolici.... confessa non ha la carta d'identità ma la licenza UTIF!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre a fare riferimenti alcoolici.... confessa non ha la carta d'identità ma la licenza UTIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Ma ora son buona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..ma ho avuto una gioventu' da disgraziata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...capita anche nelle migliori famiglie... figurati nella mia


----------



## Bruja (31 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*

Senti donna buona, come butta la mattinata?    C'è sempre il bimbo col dito nella diga???  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## rass (31 Maggio 2007)

Cinessello paurosello...ci siamo quasi...l'altro giorno sei fugito...se mi scrivi dove venirti a gonfiar come una zampogna a natale facciam prima...!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti donna buona, come butta la mattinata? C'è sempre il bimbo col dito nella diga???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che dire... girano


----------



## Bruja (31 Maggio 2007)

*Sgrunt*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che dire... girano


Come non detto...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

